# Corrie Motors Update



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Been awhile since I have posted anything as I have been totaly divorced from the
hobby. I have been going through a very difficult time in my life. My health
and the kids are great, work is great except the stress from the monthly is the
government going to shut down.

Howver my marriage is in the dumps, 40 years out the window. My wife went
through a depression in the fall of 2009 and early 2010 we found out she had a
stroke. Well after last summer her personality has changed dramatically and
took a while to get her into counseling and the experts think something
medically is wrong, but she can't see it. So I am spending most of my time
running the house hold and trying to get my finances in order to support two
households. My plans are to start making time for the hobby this summer. 
Everything depends on what happens with my wife. If I can get my household in
order I would like to start having mail-in races again. For now I need your
prayers for wisdom and strength and for my wife's healing.

One thing about life when you start the "woe is me" the Lord will show you that things could be a lot worse. 
My heart is heavy after reading about Bruce.

Just reading the posts on the board writing has lifted my spirts. I missed you guys.

Wanting to have fun

Roger Corrie


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Good to hear from you Roger. Yes life can throw us some unfortunate blows at times. I can relate first person to your situation. As tough as it can be you've got to get your back off the ropes or be fortunate enough to have someone to pull you off. Some might think our silly little cars are an escape. I often think of them as a happy place. Hope you get back in the slot again soon. I've always admired your contribution to the hobby.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey roger sounds like you,ve got a full plate. i spect right about now everything suxs.i,m sure many here have been through something simular but different. it,s 1 foot in front of the other. keep movin and keep you,re family and friends close. and make some time for you,re self too. i agree seems there is alot of sorrow on the ht, but we all can rise up again. good luck to ya.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Another couple of souls to add to the prayer list. Check! got ya covered!


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Roger, good to hear from you but sorry to hear about your wife. Keep your spirits up and keep praying. The good lord takes care of good people and you are one of the good ones. I'll keep you and your wife in my prayers.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ditto what everyone else has said. Hang in there, we've got your prayers covered!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Life can be pretty crappy at times -- just take it a day at a time and hang in there.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice to hear from you Rog. Hang in there.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

best vibes out!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hang in there Roger. Adding you to my prayer list that things turn around for you.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Roger...yeah Hang On and do what you can when you can. We will be here for you always. 

Bob...one day at a time...zilla


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Very good to hear from you again, sorry to hear about your wife. Hopefully with God's help things with your wife will turn around soon we can only hope for the best. Keep in touch.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear that life sent you such a curveball ! Be strong !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*prayer*

Roger, the lord may not provide our every wants but he will provide our every need.He's with you all the time .He's a great comforter. He will take care of you.
GARY:thumbsup:


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Your in my prayers*

I hope all works out for you with great speed.


----------

